# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Blue samurai pacman frog for first pacman?

## mafoo

planning on getting a pacman frog but cant decide on a color. thinking of either getting a common one from petsmart or getting a blue samurai from japan on a site for $100-$300. the price is a bit much for me especialy as a first one since i aint a pro on these at all. i know the basics and everything like what to feed it and the temperature and all that but i dont want such a nice frog to die on me especialy one that uncommon, not that i want any frog to die at all no matter what it is. i really like the blue color but do you guys think i could garentee it surviving and do they have them healthy on Samurai Japan Reptiles -Pacman Frog -? really want that color and ill feed em the food from that site and some good nightcrawlers with calcium supplements. ill also feed it a pinky mouse every 1-2 months more along the 2 months side. ill be misting the cage and keeping the temperature good with coconut fibre as a substrate. ill do the best i can do garentee its survival and keep it happy so if theres anything else i can do please tell me and whether or not you think its worth it as a first frog! also one more thing will these grow to a good size like most pacmans cause i dont want one thats to small. got lots of time to plan things since i wont get the frog for another 2 months so i can plan things out and figure out how long the shipping from japan will take!

----------


## Eel Noob

I say if you got the money, go for it.

----------


## dsmalex97

Those are some nice looking pac mans! It's all up to you man, they're not too bad to take care of.  My baby ornate has been awesome so far.  Just make sure you got everything your gonna need, and dive in!

----------


## IvoryReptiles

The Blues are not any different in care than a normal colored Pacman. We got 3 of them from Samurai and lost one within the first week. Shipping that distance can be very stressful on the frogs. I would suggest you start with one you purchase closer to home & then when you're ready to take the plunge, go for a Blue.
That way, when you get the Blue, you will have hands on experience and will feel more confident. It will also give you the chance to know if a Pacman is the right frog for you.

----------


## mafoo

ya thats what ive been thinking of doing but for me its pretty much either get a blue pacman now, or never get one at all. no way i will be able to get 1 more pacman frog later so i have to get a good color for the first one.  ill check at petsmart and see if they have nice colors but if they dont, ill probaly go for the samurai blue one. thanks for the advice guys!

----------


## BG

All due respect its your money, Since you're new to this like I'm to live plants. I went and got good cheap ,and hardy plants, with tons of research on top of that  I'm working with a planted screened Viv,and a planted 150 gal aquarium. I heard the blue pacman are more delicate then the green cranwelli. Its a man made product. Its made in a lab. The regular morphs have the wild gene still in them which that makes them stronger. I have seen some pics of them loosing the color on there skin turning transparent. If you think you have the know how go for it. But don't do it cause you can afford it. :Smile:

----------


## mafoo

kinda makes sence that when there pretty much made in a lab that they wont be strong. im just hoping for a pacman frog that wont have to much brown on it later on. going to try for a ornate pacman that has good colors but if i cant find that im going for the blue samurai. thanks for the help guys!

----------


## BG

If you want lots of green,than go with an ornate with less red. :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> If you want lots of green,than go with an ornate with less red.


Or a C. Cranwelli like my little baby. Its really really green. Lol!

----------


## Capojames

There nice frogs.  I never had any luck with the blues.

----------


## BG

James they don't last long. Does anybody outthere. have a full grown samurai pac. Love to see some pics.


> There nice frogs.  I never had any luck with the blues.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> James they don't last long. Does anybody outthere. have a full grown samurai pac. Love to see some pics.


I swear I saw a photo that someone on here posted of a adult Samurai Blue and it became more green and almost noblue to be detected. It still looked very nice.

----------


## Blinky

i ordered from there and he never gave me the frog nor repled to my email so i cancelled the order

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

I would say no, because if something goes wrong, your 200 dollars just went to waste

----------


## Robbie

I ordered two frogs online, one was a samurai blue and he died coincidently. The other was a lime green albino pacman and he/she is thriving! I ordered them from J&J reptiles in alberta who got them from Samurai-Reptiles. You live in Alberta, Jim currently has two blues and it would save you a ton on shipping to just drive to his shop. I live in Nova Scotia so cost me $115 shipping. But buy from Jim either way, through the states your paying up to the butt. Typical rundown from US to Canada. This would be import costs:


*$300 import fee (wildlife inspections & broker fee);
*US shipping fee to our NY office (zip code 14092. Based on the box size the seller would be using);
*Canadian shipping fee to your door
*5% GST on the total declared value of your order

----------


## Robbie

I was wondering the same thing on the samurai blue. I searched and searched for adult versions I found only one or two that seemed to be on google image searches and regular search. So it seems they are delicate and short lived. Mine wouldn't eat on his own from the get go and didn't know they were basically lab experiments. I know Samurai Reptiles special breeds them I just figured with tons of different horned frog types to get variety. I'm interested in a red ornate from him and hope that is safe, since I live in Canada and on a relative budget he's about my only opinion for one. I really like the one in the picture on the right, soft red color with yellow legs. Is this type rare?

----------

